# TackHammer



## pop shot

I like small frames that I can tuck away easily, i really like the cholita, but it strains my hand with double bands. I started out with the cholita, cut finger and thumb grooves, shortened it 1/2" overall in ht, a little in width. thanks Hrawk for the PDF and every format i could imagine


----------



## Knoll

Talk about concealed weapon ...................
Like it!!


----------



## NaturalFork

Looks like a sweet little flip!


----------



## Charles

Good design ... great size. You don't need anything bigger than that.

Cheers ........... Charles


----------



## Danny0663

Just my kind of design,
i like!


----------



## M.J

Looks good!
Coolest logo/name ever


----------



## Hrawk

I'm a skank and I say thanks!


----------



## pop shot

And thanks Henry for putting up the cholita. The first small gap I could shoot.


----------



## e~shot

That is a cool design Steve! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker

Nice looking little fork!


----------



## rem50

I think you hit the nail on the head with that one! Can definitely take it anywhere.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

Thanks for the pattern sir.

I decided to try to double-board cut a design, and figured I'd use a little pattern to minimize loss of usable wood if it didn't work out.









And there they are! It worked out.








I might make them different colours. Just wondering, is flip-shooting necessary or can you go through the forks?

-Bob


----------



## pop shot

I band mine over the top, but the small gap can get tricky. i don't flip mine, other than what happens naturally. nice job


----------



## Hrawk

Nice job Hunga, drop those in some linseed oil for a day or two will really make them shine!


----------



## Charles

I usually band over the top. The ammo path will actually be right through the forks unless you shoot flip style. I do not shoot flip style, and I have no trouble with narrow gaps ... in fact, I prefer narrow gaps, and small frames. Be sure when you shoot that the frame is being held parallel to your face. Be sure your bands are equal in length and equal in strength. Be sure you do not roll your pouch when you draw so that the ends of the pouch are unequally distant from the forks. Release your pouch gently. Those look like mighty fine forks!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

I have one staining right now. Oh man, when I opened the can, for some reason it exploded all over my bench, 2 band sets, and 3 pouches. I think the pouches will be fine, just darker and maybe a little slippery, but the rubber... I guess that's a benefit of using office bands xD

Yeah, after I asked that question, I was all "I can just make a pouch and band this up and see!" Used gypsy tabs and it shot just like its big brother. Hopefully the stain will look nice, or it'll be a huge mess for no gain.
-Bob

EDIT:

Here's the Linseed oil one with 84s on it and a baby BB pouch. Will just use this set up till the band breaks then investigate something else. Haven't got to use it yet, but I'm excited.


----------

